# Hug before going to sleep :)



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is Tigeon all tender and sleepy


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

With baby dove too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Suz,

Do you sing them a lullaby too?

That is just so adorable. Tigeon looks so content and snuggled with mom.  

...and on that note I will say "Good night and pleasant dreams!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Suz, so precious.....I particularly love the second one. These are pictures I'll go back and look at often so don't take them off too soon!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Suz....so precious....your birds are darlings and such sweet babies


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How darling....the second one is especially special. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, gives one a "tender moment!" NICE sleepy time pics, Suz! Many thanks!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

These are precious pictures. You would think that all the work that is involved taking care of these lil darlins that just one of mine would cuddle with me this way. But not the case. I would have to hog tie mine, and then I would still get it with the beak.

Feather


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Omgosh how sweet awww they all look so cozy and happy.  

Cute pics.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The pictures are so CUTE! All sleepy and resting......

Just adorable pictures! Thank you for sharing.-hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Absolutely touching and amazing .. folks, don't let anyone kid you .. pigeons and doves are people too ..

Terry


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes, I sing a lullaby for all poeple in the house  This was a couple of quails I had as pets, and the male also loved to rest in my hands. The green fellow was a mitred conure I rescued and cared for 7 years. He loved to preen my hair every day  All this was a long long time ago...  I always loved all kinds of birds!

Suz.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I love your picture of*

the pigeon and dove ... It is so cute..

Andi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Pigeons look so cute when they're sleeping. It's too bad I can't get a pic of Garye when she's sleeping. That bird is always on alert out in the parking lot. She never even "boats" out there like some pigeons do.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

soooooo cute ^_^

I want to hug Tigeon


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pics are priceless.
Yep, they are people too. Lee (hubby) calls them little people.

Reti


----------

